# Scott Contessa 50 vs Ghost Miss 1200



## Tsukiko (11. April 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe eine Frage bezueglich der Neuanschaffung eines preisguenstigen Mountainbikes. 

Da ich wirklich nur brav auf Wegen oder mal kurz durchs Gelaende durch den Wald fahre und das Fahrrad auch benutzen moechte, um zur Arbeit zu fahren habe ich mir gesagt, dass ich ca. 400Euro ausgeben moechte. Ich habe in dieser Preislage die beiden oben genannten Modelle gefunden Scott Contessa 50 und Ghost Miss 1200.

Ich habe zugegebenermassen keine Ahnung von Mountainbikes, fand jedoch die sogenannte Beratung in Fachgeschaeften ziemlich daneben und wurde teilweise sogar belaechelt, als ich gesagt habe, dass ich ein Rad in der 400Euro Preiskategorie suche (unter der Angabe, dass ich nicht wirklich Mountainbiking als Sport betreibe, sondern einfach gerne Wege in der Natur befahre etc.) 
Daher wuerde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand von euch mit einem der Bikes Erfahrung gemacht hat und es Empfehlungen gibt. Leider sagen mir die technischen Angaben beider Raeder nichts, da ich wie gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer von Gabeln, Felgen etc. habe

Ich hoffe ihr habt Tipps fuer einen 'Anfaenger'.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Tsukiko schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe eine Frage bezueglich der Neuanschaffung eines preisguenstigen Mountainbikes.
> 
> ...




1. Abhängig von deiner Körpergröße brauchst du wahrscheinlich kein "Frauenrad". Die sind oft teurer für das, was sie technisch bieten.

2. Bei Scott zahlst du allein für den Markennamen viel Geld.

3. Für 400 EUR wirst du kaum viel bekommen, aber unabhängig davon: Für Waldwege reicht ein Hardttail.

4. Für den Preis würde ich nach einem gebrauchten Hardtail mit hochwertiger "Mittelklasse-Schaltung" (Shimano LX oder LX-XT-Mischung)suchen. => alles andere (günstiger) an Schaltungen hält nicht lange, schaltet nicht gut bzw. ist schwer auszutauschen (bei Noname-Sachen)

5. Als Gabel reicht wohl eine Rockshox Recon oder so, falls überhaupt eine Federgabel nötig ist.

6. Dass du bei 400 EUR belächelt wirst, ist nicht weiter erstaunlich, denn für diesen Preis bekommst du normalerweise gerade mal eine halbwegs gute Federgabel. 

Darum würde ich gebraucht suchen (bzw. jemanden suchen lassen, der sich auskennt), den Schwerpunkt auf einen gut passenden Rahmen, eine anständige Schaltung und eine passable Federgabel legen. Klar, dass Rahmen, Laufräder, Federgabel und die übrigen Anbauteile viel wiegen werden, das ist in dieser Preisklasse kaum zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. April 2012)

Von einem neuen "MTB" für 400 EUR würde ich auch die Finger lassen, für das Geld bekommst du mehr oder weniger nur fabrikneuen Schrott, an dem du nicht lange Freude haben wirst. Wie Warnschild schon schreibt, lieber nach einem gebrauchten Hardtail schauen, da sind dann langlebigere Komponenten dran und auch gewichtsmäßig wirst du daran mehr Freude haben. Ich glaub, ein vernünftiger Radlshop hat nicht mal Bikes in der Preiskategorie?


----------



## Warnschild (13. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Von einem neuen "MTB" für 400 EUR würde ich auch die Finger lassen, für das Geld bekommst du mehr oder weniger nur fabrikneuen Schrott, an dem du nicht lange Freude haben wirst. Wie Warnschild schon schreibt, lieber nach einem gebrauchten Hardtail schauen, da sind dann langlebigere Komponenten dran und auch gewichtsmäßig wirst du daran mehr Freude haben. Ich glaub, ein vernünftiger Radlshop hat nicht mal Bikes in der Preiskategorie?


----------



## mtb-leni (29. Mai 2012)

Tsukiko,

ich habe mir vor kurzem auch das Ghost Miss 1200 angeschaut. Aus den gleichen Gründen wie du, bin ich in den Laden gegangen und wollte mir ein Einsteiger - MTB für wenig Geld kaufen. Mir ist es genauso wie dir ergangen. Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Gabeln und Schaltungen und anscheinend kann ich noch nicht mal richtig schalten, wie der Fachmann es mir erklärt hat. Jetzt kann ich endlich profitechnisch schalten . Ich fand die Beratung gut. Der Verkäufer hat gleich gesagt, daß es kein Profibike ist, aber der Rahmen ist in dem Fall entscheidend. Der Rahmen ist wohl OK. Den Rest kann man, wenn man sich später gut auskennen sollte, austauschen. Wenn ich mich besser mit den Bikes auskennen würde, würde ich auch lieber ein gutes Gebrauchtes kaufen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, worauf man so achten muß. Daher werde ich erstmal ein fabrikneuen Schrott kaufen und daraus lernen. Nach dem Motto lerning by doing.


----------



## mtb-leni (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Tsukiko,

ich habe mir vor kurzem auch das Ghost Miss 1200 angeschaut. Aus den gleichen Gründen wie du, bin ich in den Laden gegangen und wollte mir ein Einsteiger - MTB für wenig Geld kaufen. Mir ist es genauso wie dir ergangen. Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Gabeln und Schaltungen und anscheinend konnt ich noch nicht mal richtig schalten, wie der Fachmann es mir erklärt hat. Jetzt kann ich endlich wie ein Profi schalten . Ich fand die Beratung gut. Der Verkäufer hat gleich gesagt, daß es kein Profibike ist, aber der Rahmen ist in dem Fall entscheidend. Der Rahmen ist wohl OK. Den Rest kann man, wenn man sich später gut auskennen sollte, austauschen. Wenn ich mich besser mit den Bikes auskennen würde, würde ich auch lieber ein gutes Gebrauchtes kaufen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, worauf man so achten muß. Daher werde ich erstmal ein fabrikneuen Schrott kaufen und daraus lernen. Nach dem Motto lerning by doing.


----------



## Sakurah (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Tsukiko,

ich kenne Dein Problem, Habe mir Anfang diesen Jahres ein Ghost Miss 2000 angeschafft und werde auch oft belächelt. Da ich noch wirkliche Anfängerin war und noch nicht einmal wusste, ob ich das Mountainbiken gut finde, musste es ein günstiges Modell sein. Nächstes Jahr wird es aber auf jeden Fall ein wesentlich "besseres" Modell werden, denn das Biken macht super Spaß!  
Zu Deinem Problem: von der Qualität her kann ich die Ghost nur empfehlen, für Straße, etwas Waldweg und mal über ein Bisschen Schotter/ Wiese reicht das aus, lass Dich nicht verwirren. Mit meinem Modell fahre ich selbst Trails etc., das geht alles, ist nur nicht so komfortabel wie mit besserer Ausstattung. Klar, eine bessere Gabel wäre nett, die Bremsen sind nicht für halsbrecherisches Bergabfahren geeignet und die Schaltung ist im Vergleich zu besseren Modellen schwammiger und "langsam", aber für Deine Zwecke reicht das alles aus. Ghost hat gute Rahmen und ist allgemein qualitativ hochwertig. Da wird nichts unter Dir zusammen brechen, das Rad wird wie geschmiert laufen. Falls es Dir Spaß machen sollte durch den Wald zu brettern, kannst Du ja immer noch Teile aufrüsten oder im nächsten Jahr etwas besseres anschaffen. Die aktuellen Modelle erzielen im Folgejahr gebraucht noch ganz passable Preise.

In jedem Fall würde ich jedoch empfehlen Reifen für den Wald mit etwas mehr Grip/ Stollen aufzurüsten (das entscheidet oft viel mehr über Sturz oder nicht als der Rest der Ausstattung) und Dir Technikvideos/ Threats anzuschauen und zu üben. Wer sicher mit einem günstigen Hardtail fährt, fährt auch sicher mit einem besseren Rad.
Achja und die Wartung nicht vergessen. Immer schön säubern und schmieren. ;-)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Monkey73 (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Tsukiko,

ich finde besonders GHOST hat eine tolle Palette an Miss Modelle ab einem Preis von 449,-. Meine Freundin fährt ein Miss 1800 und ist happy. Reicht völlig auch für Wald- und Forstwege.


Schon doch mal die Modelle unter www.absoluts24.de an


http://www.absoluts24.de/Mountainbikes/Damen-Mountainbikes/MTB-Damen-Hardtail/

:daumen


----------



## BeScary (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ging mir genauso. hatte mir das MIss 2000 gekauft.. so eigentlich ein ganz gutes Fahrrad für Fahrrad- und Feldwege. EIn guter Tip: hol dir vielleicht direkt bessere Reifen. Hatte mir die Nobby Nics draufmachen lassen. schon alleine da merkt man den Unterschied. 
Aber wenn du wirklich "richtigte Trails" fahren willst, wirst du schnell merken das du auf jedenfall eine gute Federgabel (die richtig federt) und eine direkte Schaltung willst. Ich hatte mir das Miss anfang 2012 gekauft.. das Vollgefedertes Trek kam dann im November 2012 dazu. Das MIss nehme ich jetzt als Stadtrad.


----------

